# Is Creative EP 630 available in Hyderabad?



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2007)

Anybody in Hyderabad who has Creative EP 630? I have tired in several places here in Hyderabad including Creative distributor, but I couldnt find one here. I thought of getting it from Bangalore but after checking some of the posts here I think even in Bangalore I may not get it for less than 1k. I have only two options either getting it from Delhi or get it from a group mentioned by rak007. Both of them look tough. Someone please give me some info. I know there are many people out here who have Creative EP 630. Any place apart from Delhi I can try, like Bangalore, Mumbai or Chennai preferably less than 1k.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 18, 2007)

So many threads related to EP-630 these days.....i gotta check out these


----------



## Maximum (Nov 19, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> So many threads related to EP-630 these days.....i gotta check out these


 
Yep...so many threads regarding ep630, thing must be really a good one


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone from Hyderabad Please post on the details of Creative EP 630!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 20, 2007)

hey mt friend Mr EGGMAN purchased it in 1050 rs from SP market in bangalore n now me too is goin to purchase it from there.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2007)

fun2shh I read from some other post that it is available in Bangalore at SP Road. but that costs more than 1k. I'm looking for anything less than 1k. Its available in delhi for Rs 840. It would be nice if we get it for under 1k in Bangalore or Hyderabad!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

its available for 850 in Delhi?
hmm....I'll buy it soon then.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2007)

The Devil Himself! Where do you stay man? Do you live in Delhi? Can you please enquire where its available in Delhi for the price mentioned?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

I have checked in most of the places here in Hyderabad but couldt find Creative EP 630! So I finally got it from Bangalore for 1k from SP Road! Thanks to all of you for your feedback!


----------



## chicha (Dec 6, 2007)

i saw many threads about the same product, so i convenced my friend to buy on , he is happy now. i have not tested it yet but he tells me that its nice.


----------



## narsinha99 (Dec 12, 2007)

hey can I get EP 630 in any Planet M or any other shop in hyderabad?
i want it eagerly, but seems its not available easily


----------



## shashank_re (Dec 12, 2007)

Hydbad is not that good for IT products IMHO(my personal opinion).Hard to get something there! So better buy online,though its quite expensive.
OR
Plan a tour With your family to bangalore and buy it in S.P Road


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 12, 2007)

Narsinha! U are right Creative EP 630 is not available in Hyderabad! You are right Shashank there are certain products which are not available in Hyderabad as compared to other places especially New Delhi!


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, me couldn't find it in Hyd'bad as well so ordered it online. Waiting for my delivery now.

It cost me 1150 bucks. not too bad, IMO!



			
				shashank_re said:
			
		

> Hydbad is not that good for IT products IMHO(my personal opinion).Hard to get something there! So better buy online,though its quite expensive.
> OR
> Plan a tour With your family to bangalore and buy it in S.P Road



Most products are easily available. EP-630 is not too popular so I guess they don't stock it.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2007)

I also have Creative EP 630 and its cost was exactly Rs. 1000


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 18, 2007)

Got mine delivered and Man, it along with 5610XM juswt rocks  Unbelievable sound quality and noise isolation. Even the loud speakr playing in the vicinity had no effect


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 18, 2007)

What is 5610XM? From where did you buy Creative EP 630? I mean where exactly from online? What's the main purpose? Do you use it to listen to your MP3 player? 2kewl where do you live in Hyderabad?


----------



## narsinha99 (Dec 18, 2007)

finally bought Phillips SHP2700 for 1495 bucks  
i think its gud, but havn't tried any other headphones..... so don't know about comparitive performance...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah right soo many threads .. i asked for a sticky but no !
the one in review section must be sticked !!



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> hey mt friend Mr EGGMAN purchased it in 1050 rs from SP market in bangalore n now me too is goin to purchase it from there.


yeah lets go together in holidays.. what say ?? i know SP road very well

i also what bus to use very well


----------



## xbonez (Dec 18, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> The Devil Himself! Where do you stay man? Do you live in Delhi? Can you please enquire where its available in Delhi for the price mentioned?



available at dlehi in MultiLink Computers, Nehru Place (near Computer Empire) for Rs. 850 with bill and 1yr warranty.


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 19, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> What is 5610XM? From where did you buy Creative EP 630? I mean where exactly from online? What's the main purpose? Do you use it to listen to your MP3 player? 2kewl where do you live in Hyderabad?



ajayhrithik, Nokia 5610 XM is my mobile and yes I bought the EP-630 for this. 

I live at Malkajgiri, Secunderabad.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 19, 2007)

Xbonez I have already purchased it from Bangalore man! Anyways thanks for the information!


----------

